# Your haunt soundtrack



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I've been assembling a playlist for the past few years to set the mood for my haunt. I have created my own ambiance tracks for several of the scenes as well as professional haunting cds. Last year, I compiled a great playlist of songs meant to not only convey a sense of forboding but to also rock out the place a bit, here are some examples:
"Turkish Song of the Damned" by the Pogues
"Human Fly" by the Cramps
"The Hangman's Song" by Puerto Muerto
"FrankenSka" by the Toasters
"Mad Monster Mansion" (this seriously rocks!) by FamilyJules7X, download for free here: 



"Ghost Riders in the Sky" by Me First and the Gimme Gimmes
"This is Halloween" by Marilyn Manson
"Dragula" by White Zombie
"Enter Sandman" by Metallica​please let me know if you have any good suggestions!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Call of Ktulu by Metallica is a good one to which you can either headbang or imagine the old ones rising from their deathless sleep to, and yes, the title of the song is misspelled.

Satan by Orbital is good if you like industrial at all. You might remember it from the beginning of the live-action Spawn (if you've seen it... in which case I'm sorry) from the opening credit sequence... which was sadly the coolest part of that movie.

If you're the sort that has a pirate portion in their haunt, then there's a rock remix of Racketeers by Two Steps from Hell. The original track is pretty much as close as one can get to Hans Zimmer's theme for PotC without any lawsuits.

On the subject of Two Steps from Hell, just about anything on their album Pathogen would work great for your purposes. In my opinion, especially the tracks Iron Nation, Pathogen, Kickdown and Gothic Cowboy.

Pretty much anything from the soundtrack of (at least the first) Resident Evil movie would work great.

Here's some links below so you can listen to the songs and see if you like them. If you use the songs in your haunt, just remember to support the artists!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

YES! A few of these will fit my haunt quite nicely, thank you. Aside from the obvious awesomeness of "Call of Ktulu", the "Resident Evil Theme" is my favorite of the group, hopefully iTunes has it. I also really liked "Iron Nation" and "Kickdown". Cheers!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll take a peek at my library a bit later and see if I can find any others. Those were just the first that came to mind. Glad you liked them.


----------



## BarBWire (Jul 14, 2011)

this is all great music!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Ever considered "Raining Blood" by Slayer? This would rock the place out!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I usually play some Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana outside. 13th Hour is one of my faves. My haunt runs to the "atmospheric old house" style and not the blood and gore of some, so this works for me.

If you want party music suggestions, let me know. I have LOADS of that stuff. Nine Inch Nails and Norah Jones go together surprisingly well. Playlists are so much fun to put together. I rip bits of movie dialogue to intersperse between songs. Lots of "have the lambs stopped screaming, Clarice?" after Courtney Love has been chewing on the microphone and "you sure do got a perty mouth" after something with a foul vocabulary. Hours of fun. I also second the choices from Resident Evil, and you could always go for Four Rusted Horses. I like that with zombies.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think I shall record Mad Monster Mansion and play it over and over for 12 hours on Halloween with my big, bad-ass speakers pointed right at my neighbor's house. Cops around here don't care about noise levels in haunts. Yeah baybeeeee....


----------



## spooky-kabuki (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are all great choices. For suggestions I would go with any/all of the Silent Hill soundtracks (by Akira Yamaoka, who is a genius). Very deep/creepy ambience, scary sound effects, etc. Check 'em out!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

Like the derp I am, I forgot this one and found it while looking for music for another 'help with haunt music' thread:

Check this one out if it's not too late!






It's from their album Ashes.


----------



## Ariadnae (Jul 4, 2008)

I love Rob Zombie's House of 1000 Corpses and Return of the Phantom Stranger, as well as the old school tunes: Ave Satani and Tubular Bells as well as the theme music from the original 1963 "The Haunting."


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like to suggest another Rob Zombie song - "Everybody Scream". It's a song Zombie wrote for the House of 1000 Corpses film, while paying tribute to a horror host from his childhood. It's a fun, very Halloween-y song. Look it up on YouTube!


----------

